# What's your most embarrassing moment (gdg dog related)



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

So it's cold out and i'm bored. What is your most embarrassing moment training or trialing? I thought we could use a little fun!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Late one evening I ttok a bag of frozen ducks out of the freezer and carried them out to the truck to use the next morning. When I got to the grounds I asked someone to go get the ducks out of the truck. They only ting they could find in the back of my truck was............a frozen/thawed turkey!
Hey it felt like a bag of ducks when I got it out. 

Now my training partner once ran himself over with his own truck while leaving training..........


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

First test I went to, as my dog is picking up the bird he notices motion or sound from the bird boy and gets spooked (Every retrieve he had made to that point was hand thrown by me with him at heel). He proceeds to bark and growl at the bird boy until I call him in....


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

No! I don't want to even think about it.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Brevard Arndt said:


> No! I don't want to even think about it.


Oh come on!


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

I was at Cooper Black here in SC last year trying to get my BLF's MH title (only needed one more pass to title and to qual for Master National) and the second series was a pretty tough & long triple with a blind. Before the test, the judges ran the test dog, who when she jumped in completely sank up to her ears in mud. All the handlers contemplated this situation and decided to run their dogs off of a little island/point that was about 3' by 2'. I was running 3rd, so I did not think this through too much. After the second mark, I stepped out on this point to take the duck and send my dog on the 3rd mark. Away she went for the third mark, but as it was across the pond and 100 yards up the hill on the other side, she got a little lost. I sucked up my pride and decided to handle by giving a big back cast. The dog drifted a little left going up the hill, so I blew another whistle and decided to give a big over by walking to the right. I took one step over to the right, and realized that there was no ground under my feet. I fell about 2 feet and down into about 4 feet of mud. When I came up for a breath, I literally asked the judges for a "time out." The good thing is that I did not need a time out because during my swim, my dog was already on her way back with the duck. Maybe I made it to the third series and passed because I provided the best entertainment of the day because as soon as I came out of that mud, the entire gallery gave me a standing ovation. The judges told me that I had the best water entry of the day and that they had never, in all their combined years, had a handler request a time out during a FT or HT. They still kid me about that every time I see them.

The worst part of it all??? It wasn't even mud...that is where, many moons ago, they dumped the horse manure for 20 years. 

My pants were completly black from this horse "mud"-maybe I should have framed them next to the orange ribbon that gave my girl Dixie to get her MH title.

Strange how the nasty and embarassing things can actually become some of the best memories. I just wish I had a picture of it.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Now that would suck! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

Actually, Cedarswamp (who posts on this forum) was one of the judges. So he got to see it 1st hand


----------



## Sharon R. (Dec 28, 2005)

Dixiedog, ick!!

Mine was probably when I went to my very first training group session and I locked the keys in my Ranger. I was able, after a long time of trying, to pry open my back window with a wire, but the site of my a$$ hanging out of the back while I was squirming to reach the lock button (said a$$ being a little too wide to get all the way inside) gave my new training buddies quite the chuckle.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Geez, I have only been at this since June and already there are way too many choices......watching my pro take cover the first time I tried to throw the bumper only to have it go straight up and almost take him out......or giving a back cast (which she started to take oh so nicely) and a whistle sit at the same time are 2 that come to mind. Wait until I actually get to trialling.....I am sure there will be many more. Jean


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Sharon R. said:


> Dixiedog, ick!!
> 
> Mine was probably when I went to my very first training group session and I locked the keys in my Ranger. I was able, after a long time of trying, to pry open my back window with a wire, but the site of my a$$ hanging out of the back while I was squirming to reach the lock button (said a$$ being a little too wide to get all the way inside) gave my new training buddies quite the chuckle.


I did that once! I had to crawl through the back window which luckily was unlocked but being a little bigger up top (ok all over!) things didn't go in reverse very well! It took me a good 5 minutes to get unstuck and the only thing I could picture was having to call the fire dept cuz I am too big to go either way! Needless to say I was late for work but at least I had a tinted topper on the truck so no one saw!


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

hunt test emabarrassment....

IT was the first time I'd ever thrown for a test - I had just gotten involved in hunt tests...I was throwing for the senior dogs in NAHRA test - second bird of a triple...Dog watches first bird go down, and is on the verge of breaking (big uncontrolled creep) and handler is calling him back (trying to, anyway)...The judge is signaling me to throw the bird, but I am oblivious because I am watching the dog...finally my gun station partner says THROW the bird! By that time of course, the dog was back at heel....Lucky break for the handler and dog!  I didn't get in too much trouble...

Juli


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Take Chocolate male MH to the line of a qual, dog watches birds go down , dog is released by judges and sent , runs out 10 yards and takes a dump and comes back in wagging his tail. Thank you, drive 250 miles back home. PO'd and embarrassed.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Take Chocolate male MH to the line of a qual, dog watches birds go down , dog is released by judges and sent , runs out 10 yards and takes a dump and comes back in wagging his tail. Thank you, drive 250 miles back home. PO'd and embarrassed.


Kind of an expensive crap!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

My first JH with my current Chessie...live shot duck. Chessie girl pin points the mark, Daddy is excited about the nice line and high speed to the fall.

Duck quacks at Chessie girl. She proceeds to bark at the duck and bounce around as if playing some sort of game which involved the duck not being fast enough to catch the Chessie. 

Lots of heckling to this day about that one...everyone had a good laugh in the gallery....


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh my! I have far too many choices. Was it when he peed on Kristies "judges book" at her retreat after she had "sit means sit" lesson with him?

Or was it at our very first hunt test when he dragged me through the red mud then sat perfectly still at the line?

Maybe that we have never taken a "decent" photo?

How about Thanksgiving with the family when he fell in lust with my sister in law,s neutered male and entertained all the kids from age 8 to 22?

Actually there is a worse one than all these combined, but I don't have the nerve to tell it. Lets just say it involved my boy at 12 months, a "rescue lady with a clicker", a 2 year old rescuee alpha male, a big salt water swim and wild play, lust and projectile diarreah


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

2tall said:


> Oh my! I have far too many choices. Was it when he peed on Kristies "judges book" at her retreat after she had "sit means sit" lesson with him?
> 
> Or was it at our very first hunt test when he dragged me through the red mud then sat perfectly still at the line?
> 
> ...


Now you gotta tell it! You are halfway there!


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

One of my all time judging favorites, that I still use to put people at ease.

It was a JH test...contestant comes to line...follows all the proper procedures, signals for bird, I stated her number, she held on to the dog, I restated her number she continued holding the dog, I said mame, you are free to send your dog, she looked back at me and it a panicked, tear filled voice exclaims "I CAN"T REMEMBER HIS NAME". Trying hard to not laugh to hard....I gently told her to just "turn loose of him and say fetch". That poor woman was so nervous. Not my embarrassing moment but I am sure it was hers.

Mine has to do with a broken foot and a fall in the pond....or a dog that had been thrown out of a master who was honoring on leash that decided to break with the leash on and succeeded on dragging me on my belly half way to to the flyer station. Through fresh cow piles and all. 

Hmmm actually I could have a few more but that is enough for now. Laughter is good to sooth your wounded.................PRIDE!

KC


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

CBR KAIE said:


> My first JH with my current Chessie...live shot duck. Chessie girl pin points the mark, Daddy is excited about the nice line and high speed to the fall.
> 
> Duck quacks at Chessie girl. She proceeds to bark at the duck and bounce around as if playing some sort of game which involved the duck not being fast enough to catch the Chessie.
> 
> Lots of heckling to this day about that one...everyone had a good laugh in the gallery....



Gotta love the 'I won't bite you if you don't bite me' reaction... 
A wonderful lady who runs goldens up here has had numerous 'dog and duck' run ins - There have been times when I wished I had a video camera.......Two of her dogs in particular like to roll on the birds, or bark and pounce on them if they are alive...In fact one time her dog pounced on the bird for a couple of minutes and the bird finally died..and then she proceeded to roll on it repeatedly..... I think the handler is related to one of our RTF members.....;-)

Juli


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Well there was that time bubba and I got caught stealing beer out of Jerry Mann's rental car.....


/Paul


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

The most embarrassing of many moments was when I'm at the line running a SH test. My dog was 2yrs old and we were going through some control issues. Birds were going down. He makes his retrieves and nails them. It's the water part of the test by the way. All we had to do was honor. I'm standing there and just as the working dogs birds are going down I hear a bunch of laughing behind me. I look back and notice my dog is standing. I look down and he is peeing on me. Needless to say there wasn't a thing I could do about it right then other than move away.


----------



## Sharon R. (Dec 28, 2005)

These are great! Carol, you've opened that can, now you have to spill it!


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh I have so many......at tests: Zek peed on the judges cooler and chair with the duck in his mouth instead of heeling to line. Ryder took out the entire duck rack walking off line on lead in a JH. Ryder would not come out of the water in a JH in Kentucky, he brought the duck in, heeled nicely, good delivery and when I went to put the lead on him-he jumped back in the water and I had to go in after him. Yeah that was a good one. 

Ruckus hates honoring, Once he yanked my hat off during an honor in a master, had half my hair in it, he wouldn't let go and I'm trying to get the hat back without touching him or talking very loud. I ended up laying on the ground, holding on to my scalp as he is in full tug mode with my hair. Quite the picture that was.....

But the funniest thing I have ever seen was in Missouri at Bootheel. At a junior a guy with a chessie walks up to the line, I am in the gallery standing next to a friend of his. The friend has a video camera and tells me he is going to video his buddies first junior, first time ever running a hunt test. I kept my mouth shut, but thought--this is so going to end badly, its just karma. So the guy is announcing the scenerio: "Bird has been thrown, Rocky has been sent for the bird, Rocky is running really hard and is now picking up the bird--What a GREAT dog!! Rocky is coming back in. Rocky is stopping, about 25 yards away. Rocky has dropped the duck and is looking at the duck and Bill is hollering at him to heel. Rock is rolling on the duck, Rock is uhmmmm eating the duck, uhhhhh now he is peeing on the duck. Oh oh, I think he is burying the duck." At this point I am beside myself--and by golly I did not laugh, I swear I didn't. I took off for my truck and lost it, the commentary was hysterical, so serious and then kind of shocked. Poor guy, what an initiation to the old truth "your dog will find a way to humble you". 

humbled lot o times--


----------



## kiddcline (Nov 26, 2007)

I almost topped my embarassing moment on Sat. at a picnic test. I was running my dog in Senior and it was snowing heavy. The flier was a white pigeon so I knew that my dog didn't mark it because it blended in with the snow. So I lined him and sent him on his way. The problem was that on his line was a flock of goose decoys. (He had never seen one before). He stopped on his line and started sniffing the butt of one of the geese. I knew his intention and blew my whistle and sent him on an angle back before he had the chance to mount up!! I don't think I would have ever lived that one down. Darn teenage pups, only one thing on their mind!!:roll:


----------



## Bob Rehmet (Nov 25, 2003)

Second dog to run the Am at Wichita Falls three or four years ago, with a fairly good sized gallery. Katie nails the flyer, hen pheasant, comes to about ten yards from line,sits, very calmly and looking straight at me,begins to eat the bird. Somewhat stunned, I finally ran out, took bird, put lead on her. As we walked offline, not one single soul made eye contact. Never saw so many bowed heads outside of church.


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

Two older more experienced judges judging a JR at a HT. A very young junior handler (6 years old and BTW the kid did a better job with the dog than the dad) goes to the line. The kid had been trained to not release the dog until the judge said the word "DOG". He goes to the line the first time and gets a no bird...comes back calls for bird judge says, 16. Kid holds dog...judge says 16....kid holds dog...judge says son you need to release your dog. Kid promptly send his dog...he shoves hands in pocket and rocks back and forth watching his dog intently (just like his dad). Dog is putting up a lil bit of a hunt....kid turns around and loudly asks the judges..."Are you guys new at this or what? You didnt say DOG!" The gallery heard this a bust a gut!!!! I am not sure the judges understood the humorof this!


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Here's another one. Again at a SH test that same year. We finish the day without blowing a whistle and the dog lines everything!! All we have to do is Honor. A well know pro comes to the line with his dog. She's a little female chocolate. Birds go down and he yells his dogs name. She leaves the line. After she has gone about 20 yards my dog breaks. He catches her and runs her over. All you saw was a cloud of dust and 4 chocolate feet flailing through the air. The out of the dust comes my dog with the bird. Happy as can be that he kept another dog from getting his duck! I'm about ready to die.

To top it all of one of the Judges says loud enough for everyone to hear,"That dog ought to be running NASCAR. He sure has the bumpin and grindin down right!" Everyone loses it then and starts laughing.


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey KC, that had to be TJ! 

There are a bunch of good TJ stories. I like the one when he turned out for baseball and the coach commented what a good throw he was. He says, "Yeah these are way easier to throw than ducks".


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Hmmm

Where to start? How about the first test I ever ran (Junior) and my first dog, Fendi, ran out to the smelly duck (absolutely pinned the mark) and stood over saying “well, here it is you can pick it up I don’t want to”. Came off the line and said to my training guru “tell me more about that force fetch thing”.

Or maybe it was when Sula was running started and they used live shackled ducks in the water and she played Dunk The Duck for ten minutes by throwing it up an jumping on it and then using her paw to push it under the water - over and over and over. Meanwhile, I am on the bank running backwards, calling and calling. Seemed like an hour but was probably five minutes. We worked on hold and come quite a bit after that. 

Or, maybe it was the time that I backed up into a ditch at the Grand in Canada.

Or, maybe it was one of the MANY times I have stuck my vehicle. I refuse to get four wheel drive because if I stick that, I am deep doo-doo. 

Or, maybe it was the time I lined the blind. Only, it was to the wrong tree.

Or maybe, I am going to stop now. But, I have lots more.

Carol


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

badbullgator said:


> Late one evening I ttok a bag of frozen ducks out of the freezer and carried them out to the truck to use the next morning. When I got to the grounds I asked someone to go get the ducks out of the truck. They only ting they could find in the back of my truck was............a frozen/thawed turkey!
> Hey it felt like a bag of ducks when I got it out.


That is hilarious!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> my boy at 12 months, a "rescue lady with a clicker", a 2 year old rescuee alpha male, a big salt water swim and wild play, lust and projectile diarreah


:Yawn: Nuther Saturday night at Bubba's house.   :shock:


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Mmmm . . . the one that comes to mind immediately, happened about a month ago during Kristie's mini retreat. At the end of the day, we had a quick, "behind the woodshed", force fetch revisit.

The problem was that we had been training on a hillside, so when I tossed the bumper out a bit and went in for the ear pinch, I went flying straight downhill - on my face - still pinching. Everyone, including myself, was a little alarmed that I lost my footing, but what was so embarassing was that I did it AGAIN on the next try.

Maybe breaking my fall with my head did smarten me up, as said dog is with Kristie now getting sorted out. I don't think she has fallen down yet!


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

I have so many..but I have to pick:

Big male lab I had been struggling with yard work so took to Lardy clinic approx. 10 years ago as a handler. Along with his many other habits, it liked to pee on line no matter how many opportunities I gave him to potty. Of course, he did it right in front of Mike Lardy on a series with all handlers/observers. Mike quietly pointed out to me that since I allowed my dog to soil the line mat, I would be responsible for cleaning it. geez..was my face red when I picked it up after the series and had to wash it down.

I've done the locked car key whoops as well. First field trial I worked at Lake Ellsworth near Elgin OK. Locked my keys in the vehicle. It sat all weekend at the trial grounds because my ex-husband was hunting bear in New Mexico, and of course, I didn't have a extra key.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

These are great! Keep em coming!! C'mon Carol, spill!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Give me time, I have to think about this. I do not want to embarrass other parties involved.


----------



## brandywinelabs (May 21, 2008)

My CH/MH on his final mark for what would have been his JH title after three straight passes, he went out and peeed on the bird. 

Second most... BACK...to the truck


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

i've got a list of firsts ...

our first obedience class, and after our attempt at heeling, the instructor said "praise your dog" at which point my boy Kai went ballistic. She stopped and came over and whispered "Not so much praise for Kai." Then on the "here" command he took me out at the knees.....

During his first senior test, the same instructor was judging and he slammed the test and barely made it through the honor because the dog on line was no-going. When released he flipped out, ran over to the rack and started ripping birds of the rack. I had to have 2 friends trap him and I caught him in the water...The judge just smiled and said "You know you haven't passed now right?"
I'm like, uh...yeah.....

first derby....Kai is jumping over, under, around the first holding blind and rips it down. I put it back and go to move to the next holding blind, and he senses we're moving and takes OFF! I trip, fall to the ground, sprain my ankle and get drug to the next blind behind the judges. I did catch a glimpse of the gallery through the dirt in my eyes and they were all bug-eyed and laughing. it's all fun and games till someone gets hurt.....

first Qualifying he returned from the second bird in the first series and promptly crapped on the line....in the pile was a penny! I won that trial and my dad said I bribed the judges.....

Dinner Theater (Kai pleasing himself) in front of 20 women at the workers' party at a Portola trial at my dad's house....they all scream in what they are trying to say is disgusting but can't look away, so I really know it's just fascination...then they call all the men out back to come in and take a gander.....

shall I go on?????

and ya, that's him in my avatar with that s---eating grin of his after completing the first series of the Am last weekend at Snowbird....no horrors that day to tell of though!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

We pulled our trailer to a huntest one weekend. 

Mrs Gooser was in the trailer late that night after a long hard day! I came in after I had fed and watered the dogs. We sat and talked awhile, then decided to turn in. Mrs Gooser had to go tinkle! She left for the outhouse. I decided since we were leaving the next day, that I would drain the trailers water tank to loose some weight, and get better milage on the way home. 

Mrs Gooser came back from her "Tinkling" walk, and undressed to her Birthday suit She climbed up into the front large bunk, and invited me to come snuggle!! (OH BOY!!!!:shock

When I climbed up into the bunk, the Trailer started to pitch and rock backards !!! (WOW!!!!) I jumped down out of the bunk,, and high tailed it up the now near verticle isle, to get some weight back on the "OTHER SIDE" of the newly created TEATER TOTTER!!! (SH!$$)

I then heard Mrs Gooser scream violently,, and then the trailer came crashing back down to the ground,,and spit me to the floor! I turned around,, and NO MRS GOOSER!!!!!! (UH OHHH!)

SHE was OUTSIDE BUTT NEKID!!!

When the trailer tipped, it spit her out the Canvas covered bunk,, onto the ground!! That Made the Physics right, then the trailer immeduiatly leveled itself, almost breakin my back!!

Next thing I know,, MRS GOOSER is at the dorr poundin on it and yellin at me to hurry up and UNLOCK THE DOOR and let her back in!!

As I opened the door to let the birthday suit clad MRS GOOSER back in,, All the other Campers that were camped next to us was just Standin there in amazement to what was a goin on!! THEY ALLL LOOKED STUNNED!!!

Now when we go to tests,, everybody tries REAL hard to park next to us!!

MRS GOOSER wears a SNOWMOBILE suit to bed now!!

Gooser


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I don't really know what to say. Apparently your're both snow lovers....

/paul


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Gooser, at least until Carol tells us the rest of the story you're the clear winner.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

an embarassing moment with my dog at a NAHRA hunt test....
Running the quartering test of NAHRA's intermediate level....The birds for the 'hunt' were dead pigeons...My chessie/lab cross finds a bird, rolls on it, craps on it....The judge says she has to pick it up, since she found it, so I tell her to fetch it up...which she does, with much disgust...I guess she was well forced though! 

Juli


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh sorry, but MooseGooser...or maybe his wife...have this one locked up. !!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

jgrammer said:


> Oh sorry, but MooseGooser...or maybe his wife...have this one locked up. !!


I thought this was the most embarrassing moment, not the most erotic....

/paul


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

MooseGooser said:


> We pulled our trailer to a huntest one weekend.
> 
> Mrs Gooser was in the trailer late that night after a long hard day! I came in after I had fed and watered the dogs. We sat and talked awhile, then decided to turn in. Mrs Gooser had to go tinkle! She left for the outhouse. I decided since we were leaving the next day, that I would drain the trailers water tank to loose some weight, and get better milage on the way home.
> 
> ...


We have a winner. :razz:


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

So many of these things have happened to most of us , its why we think alike !!! Funniest thing I ever saw was my buddies clients CBM have a great SH test . I was a first time marshall ,and after the final series at the pond , dog on lead behind the judges , dog stops to lift a leg .Judges soda at bottom of tree . Squirt hits the hole in the can perfectly , not a drop on the ground or tree , as judges and I watch , my buddy so happy over the pass he doesn't know whats happening.


----------



## SMITTYSSGTUSMC (May 12, 2008)

MooseGooser said:


> We pulled our trailer to a huntest one weekend.
> 
> Mrs Gooser was in the trailer late that night after a long hard day! I came in after I had fed and watered the dogs. We sat and talked awhile, then decided to turn in. Mrs Gooser had to go tinkle! She left for the outhouse. I decided since we were leaving the next day, that I would drain the trailers water tank to loose some weight, and get better milage on the way home.
> 
> ...


:lol:I was in tears from laughing at this Gosser you tell the best stories I look forward to readingthem on a daliy bases.

Smitty


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Gooser clearly takes the cake so far! I too have tears from laughing!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

About the time of Indy's first birthday, I had begun reading online about the efforts of a local lab rescue group. Some of the stories really tugged at my heart and it was clear the group was being overwhelmed by dogs with no place to go. They were pleading for volunteers to foster dogs until they could find them a home. By now Indy was 100% reliable in the house on his own, his basic sit, stay, here was pretty good. (remember, I did not know one thing about training or retriever games at this time, had not yet been introduced). I felt like it would be ok, even good for him to have a temporary companion. I called the director of the group, and her first reaction was no way. They had a strict policy of not allowing dogs to be fostered in a home with an intact male. I did tell them that my dog was not the least bit aggressive or territorial. Finally after a home visit and interview, they decided we should take a dog in. Knowing my dog's energy level and exciteability, I specifically requested one of the older females they had mentioned. I did not hear back from her until she was driving to my house on a Saturday morning. She informed me that she would be there in about an hour with "Nick" a two year old recently neutered male. When I saw her unload him from the car, I quietly called to my husband, "uh oh". The dog was HUGE! About 85# I would guess. I did regain my breath enough to ask what happened to the older female. Her response was that we had done a nice job with our male lab, and could probably help Nick to be adoptable, (meaning he had no basics at all). Ok, well for a smooth introduction she suggested we take the dogs for a long walk and swim. That sounded good, but my concerns grew as we headed down the boardwalk to the river. She had a flat collar and nylon lead on Nick. The process was that the dog would drag her for about 10 yards, she would plant her feet and haul him back. When back by her side, she produced a clicker and a cookie. They would start out again and go through the whole process over and over until we finally made it to the river. That was a looonnng half mile! Meanwhile, Indy was dancing and leaping out of his skin wanting to play with the visitor. He was under control, because I had his pinch collar on. Rescue lady really did not like that and suggested maybe I should try a head harness instead. I told her I'd think about it. When we reached the beach I tossed a log out for Indy and he was off. When a tennis ball was launched for Nick, he went out, but was clearly not accustomed to the water and swam awkwardly. Indy decided to play with him a bit and rolled him over, Nick got po'd and roared at Indy who was so shocked he swallowed about a quart of sea water. After that a good time was had by all for about 15 minutes of wild play. Rescue lady was sure that they were tired out enough to see how they would do in the house together, (screen porch actually due to soaking wet dogs). I knew Indy was just warming up. When we went up to the porch, RL asked Ralph and I to just sit back and let her handle the formal introduction. She still had her clicker and pocket of treats. She really was doing a good job of showing us how to separate the two dogs by blocking them with her body, and commanding leave it. When one of them "left it" (meaning ignored the other dog for a half second) the clicker was deployed and the treat delivered. Indy was having none of this. He got all wound up and starts dodging RL so that he can hump Nick. The three of them are doing a sort of strange dance around the porch with Nick at the center of the radius, Indy hanging onto him from behind, and RL trying to bump up between them, all the while the three of them spinning in circles. Finally, Nick has HAD it with this punk, and once again roars at Indy. Still with his forelegs wrapped around Nicks waste, Indy just EXPLODES! (have you ever seen what swallowing a bunch of salt water does to dogs?). A four foot stream of the foulest, nastiest smelling poop you can imagine was ejected violently from Indy's rear end. Oh my, guess where Rescue Lady was standing?

After a session with the hose and profuse apologies from me, she managed to regain her composure enough to wish us luck with Nick. In the end our household truly could not take the combination of Indy and Nick together, and after about 30 days I had to ask them to come pick him up. He had learned to sit and walk on the leash, but was growing increasingly more aggressive about food and towards my dog. After biting Indy once in the face, unprovoked for once, I made the call. Fortunately he was adopted right away to a perfectly suitable home, as an only dog for a college girl who wanted a running companion. In spite of the extreme embarrassment suffered by all, I felt a little warmth that maybe Indy and I had helped Nick out just a little.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh Carol, thanks for that, have to go do errands, but have to stop laughing first!!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

dixiedog said:


> I was at Cooper Black I took one step over to the right, and realized that there was no ground under my feet. I fell about 2 feet and down into about 4 feet of mud. When I came up for a breath, I literally asked the judges for a "time out." It wasn't even mud...that is where, many moons ago, they dumped the horse manure for 20 years.





Watrdawg said:


> I hear a bunch of laughing behind me. I look back and notice my dog is standing. I look down and he is peeing on me. Needless to say there wasn't a thing I could do about it right then other than move away.





MooseGooser said:


> As I opened the door to let the birthday suit clad MRS GOOSER back in,, All the other Campers that were camped next to us was just Standin there in amazement to what was a goin on!! THEY ALLL LOOKED STUNNED!!!
> Gooser





2tall said:


> (have you ever seen what swallowing a bunch of salt water does to dogs?). A four foot stream of the foulest, nastiest smelling poop you can imagine was ejected violently from Indy's rear end. Oh my, guess where Rescue Lady was standing?
> 
> .


I love RTF 
these 4 are good
poor mrs. gooser


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

See that wasn't so bad and it was hilarious! Thanks!


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

Funny & Good thread!!!

My first handling dog - like in 1992ish... Was down at a city park doing lining/handling drills and my dog was not good - and his remote sit was horrible...

A group of kids got interested & came over & watched and were ooo'ing and aawwwing and as I got WR after WR after WR one kid looked at me and asked super innocently...

"Mister - is your dog deaf?"

I about died - called the dog in & went home - took a 4 year old to point out what I should have *really* been working on.


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

I had one Lab, Zeus, that was one amazing character. You never new what that dog was going to come up with but it was going to be outrageous. 

I had a hunting pardner I'll call "George" to protect the not so innocent. George had just purchased a brand new Black Eagle and he was dying to go hunting with it. He called me and invited me to go hunting snow geese with him in North Dakota. 

I could scarcely believe my ears when he said "Bring the dog, too." George is not a dog person. Cat person, but, defininatly not a dog person. George is rather on the dour side. But, hunting with him can be fun as he shares his dry observations about life in general, especially those in authority. He can make a saint look like circus clown.

We got set up early before dawn. The wind was brisk, wet and cold. We got up from time to time to straighten our rags which Zeus took as a chance to stretch his legs as well. Zeus was happy to be there and he was very exuberant in this interludes. George started to scowl at this exuberance with increasing contempt he had for all dogs. It was obvious Zeus was picking up at least on George's tone, if not the words. Zeus was planning a pay back. 

At the end of the day we picked up our dekes. We separated them into George's pile and mine. 

It was then that Zeus sprung into action. He casually strolled over to George's deke pile, cocked his leg and hosed it down. Then, Zeus sauntered over to George's brand new gun resting on its brand new case and really soaked them good. To add emphasis, Zeus celebrated his crime with a grand champion, whirling butt tuck.

George was less than impressed.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Zeke was totally house trained. Almost two years old and never messed up the house....until I took him to petsmart with me. I let him go outside, where he was REALLY interested in all of the smells around that tree. So we get inside and are walking around just sort of looking at stuff and I look back and Zeke is peeing all over one of the shelves...."CRAP! idiot dog what are you doing? NO! Don't do that!" Surely this is an isolated incident. So we see this very pretty lady with her little fru fru dog, I mean she was hot! (no she was magnificent!) I'm married and wouldn't know what to do with her, but I can at least be friendly (and look). So she's talking about how beautiful my dog is and she's bending down to pet him (I wish she would maybe stop because she's giving me a view down the front of her shirt I'm not prepared for and I know my face is turning red...and I just can't look away...did I mention she was magnificent?) About this time Zeke rescued me by hosing down her little fru fru dog. I mean he just lifted his leg and pissed all over the little dog. I couldn't even say anything, I just turned and walked away. Zeke peed three more times before I could get him out of there. Darn dog thought he was a fire truck.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

I wish I could say I remember my incident in a humorous way, but sadly no...it was miserable. A very well known pro who gives seminars came to our area for an "intermediate/advanced" training seminar. It was in the spring, my dog had just arrived back from winter training and this is an FT seminar. While most of the others in attendance are good friends, they are familiar with FT training while I am certainly not. My dog, however is quite capable of the work.
The first set up is about a 250 yd blind. I am one of the last in line to do it. After watching the others go before me, I am really nervous.
I line Noodle up real pretty and call out her name. She does nothing. I call her name again...she sits there. I can feel the blood rushing to my face now. I'm thinking why the heck won't she go??? 
In a low voice behind me, Tom Simpson says "Sherri, try sending her on back."
I just about died. I send her and she does it, but I was deemed unfit for the seminar....


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Back a year ago I bought a new bird dog pup. Before going off to work in the morning I would let her run around in the yard dragging a 25’ light-weight check cord while I finished doing my dog chores. The check cord was just to slow her down a bit and help me catch her when I was finished. 

One morning when she was 5 months old as I’m finishing up my dog chores, I hear a terrific commotion going on over at my neighbor’s house across the street. The suns not quite up yet, but you can see, and Debbie my school teacher neighbor lady, wearing nothing more than her night shirt, has gone out to the curb to get her newspaper along with her young female wiener dog. 

My young dog Millie seeing her dog has raced across the street and chased her little wiener dog around her about 3 times and has Debbie tied up with the check cord at the ankles, hard and fast.

By the time I relizes what has happened, she has been jerked off her feet and is sitting on the ground cussing up a blue streak (I was not aware that school teachers did that). Mean while her wiener dogs barking her head off about 15’ away and my young dog Millie is doing her best to get to her by dragging Debbie across the asphalt on her @$$. 

I proceed to race across the street to help and I make the big mistake of going directly to Debbie to try to untangling her, instead of just catching up my pup first. 

So, I have my head and eyes turned away, trying to allow Debbie some modesty while attempting to untie her feet, when her wiener dog (thinking she is being attacked) decides to come to her defense, all the while still being chased by my pup. 

I too find myself all tied up on the ground sitting right next to our now BARELY dressed school teacher neighbor lady. Well Debbie is mad clear threw; she is really, really, pissed off, and commences to start beating me with the newspaper, calling me a big dumb buffoon and a moron among other more choice and printable things, and I’m just doing my best to get us untangled. 

I finally figure out to just real the pup in and turn her loose so we can get untangled (Bill Eckett I'm not). 

Debbie still comes out in the mornings for her paper, but like Mrs. Gooser does it fully dressed, while carring a stick.

....Don


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know if this counts since it was at a dog show rather than training or at a test, but one of my dogs likes to grab pant-legs in his mouth, wagging his tail and circling all around your legs. It is kind of his "signature move" now-a-days and means he really likes you and is excited to see you (we haven't been great about discouraging the habit- bad owners!). When he was about 8 months old, I had him at a big dog show with lots of lab folks around, and right in the middle of the show ring, he proceeded to grab ahold of my skirt (elastic waist band) and pull it down. That was MUCH more embarrassing than anything he's done to me when doing hunt test training!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

DSemple!!

Thats perty funny!!!

Dont EVER introduce your neighbor lady to "Mr Happy Stick""

Bad Voodoo Baby!!!

Gooser


----------



## Paul Stuart (Aug 3, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> Late one evening I ttok a bag of frozen ducks out of the freezer and carried them out to the truck to use the next morning. When I got to the grounds I asked someone to go get the ducks out of the truck. They only ting they could find in the back of my truck was............a frozen/thawed turkey!
> Hey it felt like a bag of ducks when I got it out.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowcountry gundog (Jan 25, 2008)

About three years ago I got my first trained retriever and was told by pro I bought him from it would be a shame if i did not get interested in hunt tests with him. So joined Charleston Retriever Club and entered in first hunt test. Never even been to one before. My dog Cowboy(95 lbs BLM) knew what the deal was and what his job was. So first test he literally dragged me all the way from holding blind to line. Finally got him settled and the judges looked at me and told me to calm down, and not to be nervous. Judge asks me "son you OK?" you need to just take a deep breath! Cowboy dragged me so hard from truck ,to blind, to line that i was not nervous just completely out of breath from trying to control this new, to me, beast! Anyhow ended up nailing the test 4 for 4! At ribbon ceremony judge announces that we passed and recieved jh title ( I am on cloud nine!) But tells me in front of huge group that i had to get into water if i wanted it. Normal custom at Camp Woodie is to wade in the water in pond for photo opp. Judge says that will not cut it for me however. Tells everyone at ceremony that he and rest of judges have never seen a dog's water entry that explosive and if i wanted to recieve award i would be jumping off ellevated dock! In hind site, think he may have been joking seeing as it was Middle of February! Before he could finish what he was saying i was off like a bullet headed to the water. hit the dock running hard and my Tiny Tim(225 lbs)self leaps off dock and throws out a serious cannon ball!!!!!!!!! Didn't take long to figure out that water was about about a foot deep!!!!!!! Everyone was on the lawn dying, rolling on the grass laughing at me as i limped back in with excitement. Went to truck for extra clothes. Left bookbag at home. Long, wet, cold ride back to Charleston that night. One of my first,best, and funniest moments in the retrieving games.


----------



## ladylwyer (Dec 17, 2008)

Standing in the holding blind with my first dog that I ever trained at my first Derby. When the flyer went off, she jerked the lead out of my hand and retrieved the flyer before the the dog on the line had a chance to get going.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

This was great guys! Thanks!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I was shooting a flyer by myself several years ago. Throwing and shooting. I took a big step to throw the bird and right when i was shouldering my gun, my shorts fell to my ankles.

Jerry Harris' poor little granddaughter was at the line and witnessed the whole thing... i pretty sure she needed therapy after that.

SM


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I was shooting a flyer by myself several years ago. Throwing and shooting. I took a big step to throw the bird and right when i was shouldering my gun, my shorts fell to my ankles.
> 
> Jerry Harris' poor little granddaughter was at the line and witnessed the whole thing... i pretty sure she needed therapy after that.
> 
> SM


I am totally shocked that ANYTHING would embarrass you...


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> I am totally shocked that ANYTHING would embarrass you...


Good point.

I wasn't necessarily embarrassed, but over the years i have come to understand what would typically embarrass a normal person. The logic of such enlightenment certainly deems my story an "embarrassing moment". Even if i wasn't actually _embarrassed_.

Like your brother Gooser, who has a picture of himself, in all his albino glory, laying topless on the beach posted all over this forum... that would make a normal person cry.

SM


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Quote!:
in all his albino glory,


HAHAHAHAHEHEHE!!!!!

It was the Filter on the camera lens!! Made me look a little peeked!

I had a perty good Farmer tan goin!!

Gooser


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

40 some odd years ago when I was a teenager, our family pet and my hunting dog was a Golden Retriever. He was named Sherlock, but everybody called him Lightning, because he was the laziest dog you ever saw and an 85 pound oaf. He would sleep about 20 hours a day, always in the shade of a big oak tree in our front yard. About the only thing that would make him get up was when a squirrel or cat happened to go by. He could never catch them, but he would invariably chase them up a tree and then he would just plop down and take a nap under whatever tree he ran them up. 

So, early one summer evening my dad and I are sitting on the front porch and the neighbor’s cat is walking down the sidewalk across the street. Lightning gets up from under the oak tree and starts that very slow stalk towards her that all retrievers do. The cat is not paying attention when Lightning, with some encouragement from me, finally bolts after her. 

She doesn’t see Lightning coming till he is about 5 feet away and he has a full head of steam up. But this time the neighbor’s cat instead of heading for a tree, heads towards her home with Lightning right on her tail. I, being the ever-brilliant teenager, am yelling loudly “GET HER, NOW YOU GOT HER, FASTER”. 

I no more finish yelling “FASTER” then she flies under the double wide garage door that has been left propped up for her about 6 inches. Lightning is so close behind her his nose is right up her kazoo. 

My dog, so intent on the chase never sees the garage door coming and plows into it doing about 30 miles an hour. The bottom panel of the garage door breaks at the rollers at the bottom on both sides, causing the bottom panel to swing in, and poor Lighting has knocked himself plumb out and is laying on his side as the top 3 panels of the garage door slowly settle down on top of him.

My dad, after he quits laughing and cussing for about 5 minutes, says to me a saying I've heard my whole life from him, which is: _“Boy, if brains were made out of dynamite, you couldn’t blow your nose”. _

….Don


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Montview said:


> I don't know if this counts since it was at a dog show rather than training or at a test, but one of my dogs likes to grab pant-legs in his mouth, wagging his tail and circling all around your legs. It is kind of his "signature move" now-a-days and means he really likes you and is excited to see you (we haven't been great about discouraging the habit- bad owners!). When he was about 8 months old, I had him at a big dog show with lots of lab folks around, and right in the middle of the show ring, he proceeded to grab ahold of my skirt (elastic waist band) and pull it down. That was MUCH more embarrassing than anything he's done to me when doing hunt test training!


OMG, Julie. And with all those people usually taking photos....


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

So those fools had me as one of the judges in yesterdays NAHRA senior field test. During the land series a dog blows past the mark at the top of the field and heads out of the country. For real, the end of the field had the homeland security tower. I leap to my feat, book in hand to keep watching the dog. As I leap the catalog in my back pocket catches on my chair somehow and jerks my trousers down to my feet. In front of the workers, the gallery, and the aforementioned homeland security tower with two cameras and a satellite feed! I can’t grab them because my book is still in my hands and so I turn and set my book on my chair, adjust my wardrobe, synch my belt, pick my book back up and turn to find the dog is still in the United 
States, just barley. And has still not found the bird. After callbacks as we are instructing the workers how to set up the next series the handlers comes up and asks why he was not called back!!!! Wanted to see his sheet.


----------



## Peggy Snyder (Jan 12, 2008)

Mostly funny a little embarrassing--
At a hunt test--sent my chocolate lab out to get the duck--he marked it perfectly...snached it up out of the water... came swimming back..I'm soooo proud of him..and then he hit shore..he flips his head...the duck does a couple of loops in the air all of course when he's running. He then catches it...not missing a step... trots back comes to heel and sits down and looks up at me with a grin on his face and a duck in his mouth.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I entered a fun winter trial with a 6 month old puppy. He had retrieved dead frozen pigeons but never had a live one. They shot the bird, he marked it and came back and the bird kind of fell from his mouth half way back and of course felt different. He proceeded to try and make it fly again by tossing it in the air, not once, but many times, well over an average man's head. I'm hysterically laughing and the judge tells me this is really bad to play with the bird. Another breeder was there and we had a good laugh afterward over that puppies will be puppies. Now I wouldn't run a puppy before FF but back then I did. Well, FF of course cleared that up and he went on to be my first QAA dog but he never did like bumpers much-just birds.


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

My wife grew up on a farm. We don't have pigs so she gives the table scraps to my old bird dog Liz. Sunday after Thanksgiving, Liz after eating turkey gravey and dressing leftovers for three days straight, is so blowed up with gas you can only see the last 2" of her docked tail. Youngest son is home with his new bride to be that we had only met once before. She is a little, quiet, shy thing.

They are having a coat drive at church so we take two vehicles and I suggest to sons bride to be that she ride with me so as I can have time to get better aquanted. Well I don't know it, but my old dog Liz has snuck under the coats in the back seat of the car trying to stay warm while I'm busy making the several trips back and forth getting it loaded. We get about half way to church and Liz unbenonst to me deflates in the back seat buried under all those coats. 

Well the stench is so bad I’m thinking I’m going to suffocate trying to hold my breath and I look over at what is to be our newest member of the family and she is bright red with green around her edges. I'm thinking poor thing has bad digestive problems and it is no wonder she is off color, she is embarrassed. 

I try to make small talk and tell her it's Ok because our son can really rip them too. 

Nobody talked to me for a long time.

...Don


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I ran a young Golden pup, out of Yankee, many years ago.
It was a Derby (not official) @ WATKC and I was pretty nervous as this was our first FT.
He was a bit jacked up (no idea where he got it from).
It was a shot flier, but somehow I think it was a pigeon.
It was about 17 degrees, in WI.
(cold for those not familiar with 17 degrees)

He smacked the mark and started back.
Behind us a shot went off and the pup froze looking for the bird.
I called and he started back to me again.
Another shot gets fired and he freezes, his eyes get huge and were on fire, I know he is about to go off.
I call, but all that happens is some loud crunching noises.
So, we watched as Bam-Bam (aptly named) had a snack!!

He then returns to a perfect heel and looks up at me with his tail wagging.

I said to the judge "well, I guess we failed" (tongue in cheek).

He promptly replied in complete deadpan, "Well, unless you can stick your hand up that dogs a** and pull the bird out, yeah!"
Sounds harsh, but the delivery was funny!

Any way, that dog went on to get a MH.
And lost his taste for frozen entree's!!


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Not sure if anyone else feels this way, but it sure seems like lunches are delivered to the judges, birdboys and line help quite frequently as we're in the holding blind. Maybe it's just my luck.

Was running a Master test a couple years ago and was sitting in the blind when the lunch cart promptly arrived. Being the chow hound she was, Brooke knew exactly what that meant. I knew I was going to have a tough time getting her focussed on the marks while the judges were eating sandwiches and crackling potato chip bags behind us. 

Unbeknownst to me, one of the judges had unwrapped his sandwich and left it sitting on his chair side table when they called us to line. I commanded "heel" and set forth for the line hoping Brooke would focus out in the field. As we passed by the chair, I never saw her do it, but she snatched up the entire sandwich in one lightening fast move and proceeded to swallow it on the way to the line. My only clue was her licking her chops and the gasp and laughter from the gallery. After I sent her on the marks, I apologized profusely to the judge, but he was laughing so hard he didn't care. Not sure how we got through that test, but at least Brooke wasn't famished all day.

Another time in training I sent a different dog out on a long water blind. Bumper was 25 yards up on land at the far side of the pond. As he exits the water I blew a whistle to re-direct him to the blind and he turns around and sits with what appears to be a bumper in his mouth. I ask my training group if anyone had left a bumper at the waters edge and nobody owns up to it. 

I leave him sitting there and one of the guys heads out to see what he has. He gets about 20 yards away and all I hear is "LEAVE IT! LEAVE IT! DROP!" He does and I cast him back to the blind. When my friend gets back in he's laughing his a$$ off and tells me my dog had retrieved a dead bluegill! At least we've never had a problem picking up stinky, nasty ducks after that!


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

This is a great one. I run the local field trials in Northern Oh. I own a YLF, so on one Sunday afternoon the judge tells me the birds are down, I send Maize girl on bird, she does her normal quartering and smellin', she soon hits scent of the bird she proceeds to do ring around the pheasant. I tell her to fetch it up, she looks at me, loks at the bird and starts barking like a coonhound. 

After getting the bird finally we walk to the top of the hill and a wise guy says, "Where did you buy that treeing lab?" The whole gallery busted out laughing. I walked away red faced and Maize was none the wiser.


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

My old dog that just passed sat. night was running a junior test about 12 years ago. Judge has goose decoys set up for the dogs to run thru to the mark. He started off, stopped and circled the decoys, hair sticking up, then ripped one to shreds, then continued on straight to the bird and hand delivered it with the tenderest of care. They dropped him?????


----------



## Scott Harris (Mar 16, 2005)

I trained a gun dog when I worked for one of Tom Sorensons clients when I lived in St. Louis and the dog was like two years old and a rescue. It started pretty rough but he came along pretty good and when it came time to go home we were running him on some marks and shot a flyer for him. Later as we were going over the OB and other stuff the mans father who really was not into this training or the dog finally said how suprised he was and that the dog was really nice. Well it seemed like two seconds later the dog walked over and lifted his leg and peed on the father, and he soaked him as we were all looking at each other. I almost lost it.


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

I was new (still am but not as new) in the game. My first dog, Scout (aviator) was abouot 18 mos and a excellent marker. This was one of his first derbies. On the 5th serries, thats right I said 5th, a good double had been set up. He has a lot of "go" juice and has always been a handful at the line. Well, I got him up to the line, took off the lead and was trying to settle him down and he went bolistic seeing the white shirts moving around in the field again. He just went running, and running, and running, without a mark being thrown. I had to make the walk of shame and go chase after him. When getting back, one of the pro trainers said to me "your dog just gave you a big F*** Y**.

To further explain, at the test we had limited water and the AA event was using it when we finished the first 2 land serries for derbie. Our esteemed judges said, lets have fun, why not do some more land serries until the water is free for us to use. At the time my dog went balistic, he was in the running and had done extreamly well through the first 4 land serries, but could not handle the pressure of behaving for the extra serries. (my excuse), they went to the water next. Bud


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

DSemple said:


> My wife grew up on a farm. We don't have pigs so she gives the table scraps to my old bird dog Liz. Sunday after Thanksgiving, Liz after eating turkey gravey and dressing leftovers for three days straight, is so blowed up with gas you can only see the last 2" of her docked tail. Youngest son is home with his new bride to be that we had only met once before. She is a little, quiet, shy thing.
> 
> They are having a coat drive at church so we take two vehicles and I suggest to sons bride to be that she ride with me so as I can have time to get better aquanted. Well I don't know it, but my old dog Liz has snuck under the coats in the back seat of the car trying to stay warm while I'm busy making the several trips back and forth getting it loaded. We get about half way to church and Liz unbenonst to me deflates in the back seat buried under all those coats.
> 
> ...


HAhahahAHAHAHAHahahHAhahahahahahAHah


Ya jerk now you got the whole office staring at me and sucking their teeth.

Flatulence humor is the best regards

Bubba


----------



## DogSquaw (Dec 22, 2007)

At a hunt test in Montana. Lots of entries and slow going so lots of coffee to stay warm. It was raining buckets and blowing sideways so of course I had on top to bottom insulated camo rain gear. Only there weren't any honey buckets anywhere to be found. So I takes me a walk and find what I thought was the perfect tree. I'm squatting there behind that tree with my hood over my face to keep the rain off when I hear a noise, thinking bear, I turn my head very slowly only to find that some guy thought my tree was perfect too! Whats a girl to do? I couldn't jump up and if I startled the guy.........well I turned my head and had to wait until he wandered off. He never did realize that I was there first. After that I seriously contemplated adult diapers.  At least I know that my camo really is camo.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Been trying to teach the wife for years- stick your HEAD in the bush- if they recognize the end sticking out- I wanna know about that!!!

It all depends on the vantage point regards

Bubba


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Thought I would bump this up. Some funny stuff on here! Maybe new people can lose some jitters knowing the things that have happened to the well knowns on here.


----------



## montysdog (Oct 11, 2009)

Not HT related, but I once got whistled out of the agility ring for calling my old dog a lazy a$$. When I heard the whistle and realized what I had done, I made sure to let out a few more expletives just to make sure I got my money's worth


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

I was new to the club. Not paying attention in the field where we were throwing birds. The handler said "Hunt It Up!" I thought the judge said 'Guns Up" So we stood up. The judge motioned with his hands to sit down, I thought he motioned us shoot, so my partner shot, and I threw. We looked at the line, and the handler did not have a dog by him? The dog came out of the woods and picked up the bird and came in.


----------



## ebenezer (Aug 19, 2009)

Mine was when my dog ate the judge`s lunch on the way to the line.
A friends was at a hunt test using shackled ducks. Old Jake could count so the first two he delivered nicely to hand the third he refused to bring in and took it high on a hill where all could see and proceeded to thow it in the air and pounce on, pull, feathers out. My friend was so embarassed that he sent my sister to get Jake and the now dead duck.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Only time this ever happened.
It was a million yrs. ago.
Had 2 guys(Not Golden fans) judging me for my girl's Master Hunter title.
Heard the comments while I was coming to the line about the blond and her Golden.
Ginger smacked her land quad and lined the blind. I turned to give the bird to the judge and while walking off the line ,one judge was making nice comments about her work ,Ginger took a power dump right next to his judges bag behind his lawnchair.
The whole gallery burst out laughing.
I was so embarrassed.I grabbed an empty poppers box and tried to clean it up.
As I was heading back to my truck(thinking that I'd lost it because of her),the marshall caught up to me and said 
Well guess she told him!"
Sue


----------



## Jared White (Jan 25, 2008)

glad to read all these and know Im not the only one to have a dog take a crap on the mat or atleast around the line


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Mine is kind of dog related. My old CLM Moose was a hunting machine. When we encountered new dogs, male or female, he had to hump them. My grandmother had to make the comment about he'd hump anything. Anyway. I had just started dating my wife and I was at her parents having a sunday dinner when my dog came up as a topic of conversation. We talked about why he humped everything showing dominance.. I had repeated what my grandmother said and then my now sister in law chimes in.. Must have learned that from his owner.. caught me off guard face turned a little red. the bad boy married the quiet church girl and my reputation at the time wasnt a good one!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

My retired HRCH dog, Hudson, got me tossed out of a test. Hudson heels on the left. The honor dog a female was heeled on the handlers right and they were on my left. As such they were just a very few feet apart. I noticed walking to the line Hudson was sniffing the ground a lot. When we got to the line and I sat down, Hudson took one sniff and started humping on the honor dog. She had just come out of heat and the vet had cleared her but she must have still had some scent on her coat.
After that I made sure there wasn't a female running on either side of me.
Since then I have learned that females coming out of heat carry the scent in their coat for about 10-14 days.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't know. Was it when Indy dragged me face first into the mud at a junior test? was it when same dog just stomped a sr test and then screamed like a banshee on honor? Was it when the chessie did his water ballet on the final bird of a Junior? So many things.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

It was not the dog, it was ME! I had just started with my first trial dog and finished running Derbies. The Q was my next step and I had worked hard to learn how to handle. Up until that time my whistle was just a nice accessory. Having to actually use it was going to be something else. I was a nervous wreck but tried to listen to all of the coaching and advice from husband and pro. Both had told me that I really needed to take a big breath and mak the whistle loud. Mind you, this was in the day before the Mega Whistle. As I stood on line shaking, I took a monster breath before I needed to whistle and sucked that darn whistle right down the back of my throat!! I had to stand in front of the judges and pull it out with my lanyard!! I was a little late to cast the dog.


----------

